# Considering W8



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

Ok, been lurking here a little while and have at least driven by the dealership and requested some pricing. Just looking for a little feedback; positive or negative about your thoughts (long term preferred) on your purchase. 
Regrets, surprises, long term car... I currently own a TDI Jetta Wagon with a few upgrades (see signature). I know for starters I can kiss my 600 miles per tank of fuel good bye, but I miss having a fast car. There is definately some major deals going on on the W8, but not having a car payment has been nice too. It looks as though the W8 is heading to the scrapyard and no-one seems to want to do any development on it, I am not sure if this will make long term purchase sense. Would love to hear other's thoughts...
Thanks
Chris


----------



## AKs Al (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Considering W8 (cooleremail)*

do it you wont be sorry, traded in a 2000 Audi A6 2.7t the passat W8 is a better car,better all the way around.


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Considering W8 (cooleremail)*

We have had ours for about 5 months now and the fuel is worth every drip on the 270hp W8 with 4Motion.... just takes corners like no other car that we test drove. Unbelieveable power, definately stealthy!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Considering W8 (vw2.0gti)*

Driving a W12 Phaeton today on the 24 hour test drive... I like my W8 better....


----------



## JozkoMrkvicka (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Considering W8 (cooleremail)*

I test drove the W8 Automatic last week. Very very nice. I would not mind having one as a family car in the station wagon format...








I am not sure if there was anything that I disliked about the car...
It performs quite nicely...I imagine the sports package would make it even better. Engine sound is awesome. Looks great. The interior is quite conservative. Like I said a very very interesting family vehicle.
There are quite a few 2003s out there...so there should be quite a bit of flexibility on the price I imagine...


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Considering W8 (JozkoMrkvicka)*

Thanks all, put my deposit down today, will be picking up on Tuesday next week. Had to take a ton of stuff off of my Jetta before I let them have it.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Considering W8 (cooleremail)*

03 Reflex Silver Variant. 19K miles in 13 months. I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hear the 6-speeds are more fun, but I've never driven one...
I'm (pleasantly) surprised to hear the W8 is preferred over the Phaeton.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Considering W8 (155VERT83)*

I would have picked the A8L over the Phaeton if it were a decsion to be had. A8L just has more interior appeal to me. As I was leaving after a quick refresher test drive, there was an "older" couple leaving in a Phaeton for a quick drive before they ordered theirs. I had never seen one in motion before, it is truly a beautiful car!! I had the chance to see mine side by side with the Phaeton, I really am glad with my decision. I thought my purchase was big, but whew, the Phaeton is so much bigger not only in size but $$$.
BTW, does anyone know who manufactures the factory sport suspension. I could only find H&R springs as an aftermarket option, but nobody who makes shocks...


_Modified by cooleremail at 10:55 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Considering W8 (cooleremail)*

ya I was surprized when the 2.7t s4 wound up in the rear view as well
not sure why they done just sell us all the A6 sport sets...same darn car


----------

